# Full livery in Cheshire - Crewe, Knutsford, Kellsal



## donnerprinz (10 June 2015)

Hi, 

I was wondering if people could let me know of full livery within the areas of Crewe, Kellsal and Knutsford.

I need all year turnout, safe fencing with good grazing, individual or in pairs.
60x20 outdoor, indoor a big bonus.

Big stables as my horse is 17.1h, would prefer straw but shavings ok too.

Could someone let me know the current prices for somerford park, I think there are 4 different people offering full livery?
Does anyone know of a place that's in Knutsford called Pinfold stables?

Any other suggestions with prices and facilities greatly appreciated &#128522;


----------



## abbijay (10 June 2015)

I have a big horse too, I'm in your area and it very much depends on your definition of a big stable. 
If you consider a proper 12x12 big then you have tons of options, if you want bigger then you are going to be extremely limited in your options (as i am - he's 18.1hh and pure clydesdale so 12x12 just doesn't cut it). 
Based on the places you've mentioned I'm assuming a decent level of facilities is imperative. 
At Somerford you have the main yard (Carol's which is £125pw), Andrew Heffernan, Ben Hobday and someone else whose name escapes me. I'm sure someone who knows more about high level competition will help you with that. But I'm not aware of any oversized boxes on there. 
I'm at Smallwood livery and there are a couple of oversized boxes but both are full at the moment. 
There Springbank Farm in Bradwall, SAndbach that again only has 12x12s but daily turnout, indoor and outdoor, etc. 
There is Solaria Farm in Brereton that has oversized boxes and daily turnout. 
Crossmere Farm in Brereton, just up the road from Somerford is another option. 
Check on Cheshire Horse website and their forum as there is often stuff listed. 
If you find any others close to Sandbach with big stables I would be very keen to know about them!


----------



## smja (10 June 2015)

You're best off ringing Somerford for current prices and spaces - I think Cathy Taylor offers livery there, Tyler Cassells based there too but no idea if he does livery.
Pinfold is Alex Hua Tian's yard, but haven't heard any more about it (other than it looks lovely!).
Arley Moss has some oversized stables, massive indoor school too. 
Kelsall Hill offers livery, Folly Farm also nearby, there's few more places over towards Delamere as well.


----------



## MileAMinute (10 June 2015)

Kelsall Hill has a good rep for livery, plus the obvious range of facilities.


----------



## donnerprinz (10 June 2015)

Hi, thanks everyone. I currently live in Scotland but hoping to move back down in the next few months to a year, so starting to look.
I used to live on the Wirral but now we want to make base somewhere around Middlewich, Knutsford...would possible need to travel to Warrington-Birchwood area so don't want to do more than 30 mins travelling to work.
I was hoping Pinfold was taken on as a livery when it went up for rent just before I left cheshire but obviously gone private for Alex to use as a base.
Somerford could still be a contender
aabijay you have given me another good one and quite possibly would take him there &#55357;&#56842;
Folly Farm ménage is very deep, well at least before I left so that would be a no go for me.


----------



## abb123 (10 June 2015)

There is also www.daresburyequestriancentre.co.uk which might be worth a look. No idea what it is like but the photos look good and it is well located!


----------



## EnduroRider (10 June 2015)

I'm currently at Daresbury Equestrian and cannot recommend it enough, love the place, the horses are really chilled and their care is top notch.

Fields are huge and turnout all year round but they are one group of mares and one of geldings. I'm not at all sure that singles or pairs would be possible.

The outdoor is 20x40 and a good surface. Also a have a large horsewalker, riding around farm fields and a hot wash box.


----------



## WSF (14 June 2015)

Would not recommend Daresbury at all. Fantastic facilities but what really goes on is very different. Incompetence at its worst. PM me if you would like more info.


----------



## EnduroRider (14 June 2015)

I appreciate that everyone will have their own experiences but personally think that the care provided at Daresbury is great. My horses are far from easy to deal with and yet the owner and staff go out of their way to accommodate my needs. I have very irregular times for turning up at the yard yet every time everything is exactly as I'd expect / have requested. Sorry to hear you didnt enjoy your time there.


----------



## WSF (14 June 2015)

I can only imagine that you've not been there very long. There is only 1 livery there who has been there for a while. The turnover rate of liveries is very high.


----------



## EnduroRider (14 June 2015)

I've been there a year. There are 6 ladies there now that were already there when I arrived, I only know of three that have left in the last 12 months...


----------



## WSF (14 June 2015)

There must be a new person running it then.


----------



## donnerprinz (15 June 2015)

Hi, Thank you but i think Daresbury wont be for me due to the location  thanks for mentioning it though


----------

